# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Goedkoop overwinteren goed voor depressie en chronische pijn

## FRANCOIS580

*Goedkoop overwinteren goed voor depressie en chronische pijn*

Steeds meer landgenoten ontvluchten tijdens de wintermaanden ons vochtig en kil klimaat om te overwinteren in de zon. Spanje is ongetwijfeld de favoriete bestemming van het sterk groeiend aantal overwinteraars die nu ook andere landen ontdekken. Zo spreken landen als Turkije, Portugal en Egypte meer en meer overwinteraars aan. Op wat moet je letten om overwinteren tot een succes te maken en wat is de prijs van overwinteren?

Spanje met Benidorm en Tenerife op kop zijn nog steeds met voorsprong de meest populaire bestemmingen om te overwinteren. Overwinteren is in de eerste plaats gezond. Vooral voor mensen met reuma, artrose en artritis, maar het bied nog heel wat andere voordelen. Zo is overwinteren veel goedkoper dan je denkt. Je kan overwinteren in een appartement, een vakantiewoning maar even goed ook op een camping. Buiten het hoogseizoen, en dan zeker tijdens de wintermaanden, is een verblijf er stukken goedkoper. Met overwinteren ben je minstens eens zo lang weg dan tijdens het hoogseizoen voor dezelfde prijs.

*Extra zonlicht tegen winterdepressie*
Overwinteren in de deugddoende zon is niet alleen voordelig, het is ook gezond. Overwinteraars ontvluchten ons somber klimaat en dat heeft een positief effect op patiënten met een depressie. Uitgerekend tijdens de wintermaanden lijden steeds meer mensen aan seizoensgebonden depressie als gevolg van het gebrek aan zonlicht. Overwinteren in zonnigere oorden, gezonde lucht en een meer ontspannen levensstijl kan winterdepressies voorkomen of ten minste de gevolgen ervan verzachten.

*Overwinteren tegen chronische pijn*
Overwinteren in de zon is niet alleen erg gunstig tegen depressie, maar zeker ook tegen chronische aandoeningen en chronische pijnen die meer en meer de kop opsteken tijdens onze vochtige en kille wintermaanden. Dat is zeker het geval bij aandoeningen als reuma, artrose, artritis, het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom (CVS), aandoeningen van de luchtwegen zoals astma en huidziekten als psoriasis, en acné.

*Kies de juiste bestemming*
Is Spanje en in de eerste plaats Benidorm en Tenerife de favoriete bestemming van vele overwinteraars, dan komen uiteraard heel wat meer zonnige bestemmingen daarvoor in aanmerking. Het kiezen van de meest geschikte bestemming om te overwinteren is belangrijk, maar zeker niet gemakkelijk. Je moet bij je keuze immers met heel wat factoren rekening houden. Overwinteren doe je niet zomaar, maar weloverwogen en goed geïnformeerd. Je verblijft immers enkele weken of maanden in een compleet vreemd land. Overwinteren helemaal anders is dan een vakantie van pakweg een week. Zet alle voor- en zeker ook de nadelen naast elkaar vooraleer je een definitieve keuze maakt.

Lees verder...

----------


## Painkiller

Ik heb tal van chronische ziektes, w.o. Adult one Onset Still's Desease, fibromyalgie, CVS, NSIP(reumalong). De dokters noemen deze combinatie zelfs uniek in België en omstreken, maar ben daar vet mee. Ik heb dan ook iedere seconde vd dag hevige pijn, waarvoor geen pijnstilling meer bestaat. En in de kille maanden vh jaar is de pijn zelfs nog erger. Overwinteren zou voor mij dan ook ideaal zijn. Eén probleem, ik kan dat financieel niet aan. Bestaan er geen organisaties die dit betaalbaar kunnen maken?

----------


## Abbigail

heb je wel eens aan een zonnebank gedacht om deze vaker in de winter te gebruiken?

----------


## Painkiller

Daar heb ik vroeger inderdaad al aan gedacht. Maar die UV-stralingen zijn blijkbaar slecht voor me. Zelfs rechtstreeks in de zon zitten zou schadelijk zijn, volgens m'n artsen. Nochtans: hoe meer zon, hoe minder pijn. Jammer genoeg, ik woon in België. Niet bepaald een zonnig land, niet?

----------


## Abbigail

Jammer, dat dit niet goed voor je is, want als ik af en toe een zonnebank neem dan ben ik als herboren.
Op vandaag zijn de zonnebanken toch wel goed beveilig, misschien kun je dat toch nog eens met je arts bespreken.
Als jij er zoveel baat bij hebt, dan doet het toch goed, toch?

----------


## sietske763

@abbigail,
het laatste nieuws over zonnebanken zijn echt niet goed hoor!!!
onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat er meer melanomen zijn bij zonnebak mensen, en dat het NOG schadelijker is als een zonvakantie!!!

heb zelf een zonnebank en wilde er ook niet aan.....maar na het laatste nieuws eb ik er niey meer onder gelegen.
lichttherapie is heel wat anders....voor rond de 200 euro heb je een goede lamp.
je verkleurt er niet van, dus het heeft niets met de slechte straling te maken.

----------


## Abbigail

@ Sietske 763.
Ik begrijp je zorgen over de zonnebanken.

Als je weet dat ik al vanaf baby aan vroeger onder de hoogtezon ging en toen waren de UV straling nog veel schadelijker dan nu, kan ik stellen dat ik het er zonder kleerscheuren vanaf heb gebracht en ik lag zeker vanaf die kleine leeftijd meer dan drie maal jaars met een kuur van zes weken, a drie maal in de week en dat gebeurde in mijn hele groei.
Deze zon had ik nodig omdat ik vroeger met rachitis (Engelse ziekte) ben geboren.

Nu ben ik 63 en ik heb nog nooit melanomen gehad en ik gebruik de zonnebank thuis alleen in het najaar en voorjaar een kuur van tien dagen en tussendoor nooit.

Ik wil hiermee niet jouw advies negeren, het is zonder meer uitkijken geblazen onder de zonnebank en ik denk als je er god weet hoe lang dagelijks ondergaat dat het schade met zich meebrengt.
ik wil hiermee alleen maar zeggen hoe het mij vergaan is en dat ik tot heden toe nergens last van heb.
Ik ben er ook niet zo bang voor.

----------


## Lucinda44

De zon gaat zich niet meer laten zien ben ik bang, dus bruin worden zit er niet in. Nu ben ik ook helemaal geen zonnebanktype, want ik geloof echt dat dat niet goed is voor. Mocht je het echt niet kunnen laten om als 'bleekscheet' door het leven te gaan (vind ik overigens best mooi), kun je nog een poedertje gebruiken. Word je ook bruin zonder zon. En je wast het er zo weer af als je het niet mooi vindt  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

het gaat hier over uv licht tegen depressies, bruin worden helpt niet....

----------


## sietske763

trouwens, jouw link is reclame.
mag niet volgens de forumregels

----------


## Abbigail

Het is een idee, maar ik kan niet zonder zon en heb zon en warmte nodig voor mijn chronische pijn weg te werken.

----------


## sietske763

@Abbigail,
je komt met uitleg erop terug.....de zonnebank, ik vertel de gevaren, als ik die post van jou niet gelezen had dan was de zonnebank jouw aanrader.....
levensgevaarlijk advies voor iemand die niet verder denkt of niet goed op de hoogte is van de gevaren
je moet echt uitkijken wat je post
veel teeners lezen deze site
en hoe jij het ook brengt of keert,het is gewoon een gevaarlijk adies,
ik weet veel te veelvan melanomen onder de zonnebank die zijn overleden

vind trouwens dat je overal dingen post op een manier alsof jij alles weet!
niet erg prettig.....

net zoals bij dat zout gedoe....
word dan moderator ofzo....ergens

----------


## christel1

Waarom wordt CVS altijd bekeken als een chronische ziekte ? Ik ben ex-CVS patiënte, eigenlijk noem ik het liever ME want dat is helemaal iets anders. 
Ik denk niet dat overwinteren in een warmere streek me veel zou opgebracht hebben, iedereen onderschat wat het is om ME te hebben en bekijkt het nog altijd als een psychologische ziekte die tussen de oren zit. 
Het kan misschien wel helpen om de spierklachten die reuma geven of arthritis of FM te verminderen of te verzachten maar ik heb er toch mijn twijfels over. 

Ik had in mijn CVS periode echt veel last van herpes en daarmee mag je al niet in de zon komen of het wordt nog erger. Daarbij kreeg ik ook dagelijks mijn voedingsbaxters en 1 keer per maand mijn gammaglobulines en magnesium en vitamine B12 baxters dus dat kon zeker niet in het buitenland. En het is echt wel degelijk een ziekte en geen symptoom, ja een mengelmoes van allerlei ziektes die ze niet uiteen kunnen houden. 

Painkiller wie heeft je CVS vastgesteld ? Aangezien je toch in België woont, ik ken maar 1 arts die de mensen als mensen behandelt en echt naar de oorzaak gaat zoeken van de CVS en niet naar iets anders of je aanpraat dat het tussen de oren zit. 

Wat me ook opvalt is dat er aangeraden wordt als je acné hebt om een zonnekuur te volgen, daarna komt het eens zo hard terug en wordt echt afgeraden door dermatologen om dan in de zon te gaan bakken en braden. 

En het zijn meestal bejaarde mensen die gaan overwinteren in Benidorm, je ziet daar al de electrische scooters aan de café'kes staan, echt grappig. Mijn ex-schoonouders hadden daar ook een appartement, nu gaan de kinderen en de kleinkinderen er naartoe omdat mijn schoonvader zijn MS te hard is geworden en hij te beperkt is om daar nog te gaan overwinteren.

----------


## Painkiller

@Christl: de CVS is bij mij vastgesteld in het UZ Gent, na meerdere onderzoeken. Maar veel wijzer ben ik daar niet van geworden

----------


## christel1

Ik zal je een PB sturen want namen mag ik hier zo maar niet zetten op het forum, PB zie je rechts boven verschijnen onder de titelbalk. Groetjes

----------

